# Disneyland Korea?...where will the next Disney park be?



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

Sounds pretty likely. Or as one of the article says, it could be a playing off of Shanghai. I think Seoul as a richer economy per capita would be able to support Disneyland much better.
_____
Disney May Build Park Near Seoul
By Richard Verrier
Times Staff Writer

February 25, 2005

Looking to expand its global entertainment empire, Walt Disney Co. is sizing up South Korea for a possible theme park.

During the last several months, company executives have been in talks with government officials over a site south of Seoul, sources familiar with the matter said.

The proposal being discussed would involve something more modest than the 310-acre Disneyland opening later this year in Hong Kong. The Korean project would combine restaurants and shops with a smaller-scale version of a traditional Disney theme park.

Discussions are in the early stages, sources cautioned, with financing details yet to be addressed. Disney's foreign parks typically include substantial financial commitments by foreign governments and partners.

The company recently denied a newspaper report in South Korea that Disney had reached a deal on a nearly 800-acre site. Theme park chief Jay Rasulo reiterated in an interview this week that the company had no agreement, although he did call South Korea "a potentially attractive market."

Some industry observers are skeptical that Disney will move forward in South Korea anytime soon because Disney is preoccupied in nearby China. Disney plans to open its Hong Kong park in September. And it hopes to build a resort in Shanghai, where the company has been involved in lengthy talks for a park that would open after 2010.

Some longtime observers suggested that Disney might be using the South Korean talks as leverage to win concessions from Shanghai. Disney first signed a letter of intent 2 1/2 years ago in Shanghai, but no final deal has been struck.

"I would not be surprised if they are doing a little bit of gamesmanship," said Orlando, Fla.-based theme park consultant Bill Coan.

Disney successfully pitted government officials in Spain against their counterparts in France to win a host of lucrative concessions for building Euro Disney outside of Paris, which opened in 1992.

"They could be playing Korea off Shanghai," said Frank Stanek, former president of international business development for Universal Studios parks and resorts. "It's a logical extension of their historical practice."

The Burbank-based entertainment giant — which has 10 theme parks worldwide — has made international expansion a linchpin of its growth. Over the years, executives have talked about possibly expanding Disney's theme park network to areas as varied as Singapore, Australia, India and Latin America.

Hong Kong Disneyland is set to include a theme park and two hotels. Disney will manage the park and control 43% of the operation while contributing just a fraction of the cost — $314 million. For its part, the Hong Kong government is expected to invest $2.9 billion in the park and accompanying infrastructure.

Like China, South Korea represents a largely untapped market for Disney. Company icons such as Mickey Mouse are highly popular there.

Disney has made some inroads in South Korea with the Disney Channel and its publishing arm. The company is enticed by the nation's affluence and its population of about 50 million. South Korean theme parks also fare well; one of the 10 busiest parks in the world, owned by the Lotte retail chain, is in Seoul.

"I would look at this as a pretty strong market," Stanek said. "Korea has enough population and enough economic wealth to sustain a theme park."

Analysts said one drawback could be tensions caused by instability in neighboring North Korea. In addition, Seoul is not a major draw for international travelers, unlike Paris, Hong Kong and Shanghai.

Beyond that, some analysts said, Disney risks offending its partners in China and in Japan, where it operates two Tokyo parks, by adding another competitor to the region.Disney May Build Park Near Seoul
By Richard Verrier
Times Staff Writer

February 25, 2005

Looking to expand its global entertainment empire, Walt Disney Co. is sizing up South Korea for a possible theme park.

During the last several months, company executives have been in talks with government officials over a site south of Seoul, sources familiar with the matter said.

The proposal being discussed would involve something more modest than the 310-acre Disneyland opening later this year in Hong Kong. The Korean project would combine restaurants and shops with a smaller-scale version of a traditional Disney theme park.

Discussions are in the early stages, sources cautioned, with financing details yet to be addressed. Disney's foreign parks typically include substantial financial commitments by foreign governments and partners.

The company recently denied a newspaper report in South Korea that Disney had reached a deal on a nearly 800-acre site. Theme park chief Jay Rasulo reiterated in an interview this week that the company had no agreement, although he did call South Korea "a potentially attractive market."

Some industry observers are skeptical that Disney will move forward in South Korea anytime soon because Disney is preoccupied in nearby China. Disney plans to open its Hong Kong park in September. And it hopes to build a resort in Shanghai, where the company has been involved in lengthy talks for a park that would open after 2010.

Some longtime observers suggested that Disney might be using the South Korean talks as leverage to win concessions from Shanghai. Disney first signed a letter of intent 2 1/2 years ago in Shanghai, but no final deal has been struck.

"I would not be surprised if they are doing a little bit of gamesmanship," said Orlando, Fla.-based theme park consultant Bill Coan.

Disney successfully pitted government officials in Spain against their counterparts in France to win a host of lucrative concessions for building Euro Disney outside of Paris, which opened in 1992.

"They could be playing Korea off Shanghai," said Frank Stanek, former president of international business development for Universal Studios parks and resorts. "It's a logical extension of their historical practice."

The Burbank-based entertainment giant — which has 10 theme parks worldwide — has made international expansion a linchpin of its growth. Over the years, executives have talked about possibly expanding Disney's theme park network to areas as varied as Singapore, Australia, India and Latin America.

Hong Kong Disneyland is set to include a theme park and two hotels. Disney will manage the park and control 43% of the operation while contributing just a fraction of the cost — $314 million. For its part, the Hong Kong government is expected to invest $2.9 billion in the park and accompanying infrastructure.

Like China, South Korea represents a largely untapped market for Disney. Company icons such as Mickey Mouse are highly popular there.

Disney has made some inroads in South Korea with the Disney Channel and its publishing arm. The company is enticed by the nation's affluence and its population of about 50 million. South Korean theme parks also fare well; one of the 10 busiest parks in the world, owned by the Lotte retail chain, is in Seoul.
_____
Disney evaluates S. Korea for park


Sources say company executives have met with government officials about a site near Seoul.
By Richard Verrier
Sentinel Staff Writer

February 25, 2005

Looking to expand its global entertainment empire, Walt Disney Co. is sizing up South Korea for a possible theme park.

During the past several months, company executives have been in talks with government officials about a site south of Seoul, the South Korean capital, sources familiar with the matter said.

The proposal being discussed would involve a more modest project than the 310-acre site Disneyland is opening later this year in Hong Kong.

The Korean project would combine restaurants and shops with a smaller-scale version of a traditional Disney theme park.

Discussions are in early stages, sources cautioned, with financing details yet to be addressed.

Disney's foreign parks typically include substantial financial commitments by foreign governments and partners.

The company recently denied a newspaper report in South Korea that Disney had reached a deal on a nearly 800-acre site. Theme park chief Jay Rasulo reiterated in an interview this week that the company has no agreement, although he did call South Korea "a potentially attractive market."

Some longtime industry observers are skeptical that Disney will move forward in South Korea anytime soon because Disney is preoccupied in nearby China.

Disney plans to open its Hong Kong park in September. And it hopes to build a resort in Shanghai, where the company has been involved in lengthy talks for a park that would open after 2010.

Some longtime observers suggested that Disney may be using the South Korean talks as leverage to win concessions for the Shanghai park. Disney first signed a letter of intent two-and-half years ago in Shanghai, but no final deal has been struck.

"I would not be surprised if they are doing a little bit of gamesmanship," said Orlando-based theme-park consultant Bill Coan.

In the early 1990s, Disney successfully pitted government officials in Spain against their counterparts in France to win a host of lucrative concessions for building Euro Disney outside of Paris.

"They could be playing Korea off Shanghai," said Frank Stanek, former president of international business development for Universal Studios parks and resorts. "It's a logical extension of their historical practice."

The entertainment giant -- which has 10 theme parks worldwide -- has made international expansion a linchpin of its future growth. Over the years, Disney officials have talked about possibly expanding its theme park network to areas as varied as Singapore, Australia, India and Latin America.

Hong Kong Disneyland is set to include a theme park and two hotels.

Disney will manage the park and control 43 percent of the operation while contributing just a fraction of the cost -- $315 million. For its part, the Hong Kong government is expected to invest $2.9 billion in the park and accompanying infrastructure.

Like China, South Korea represents a largely untapped market for Disney. Company icons such as Mickey Mouse are highly popular there.

Disney has made some inroads in South Korea with the Disney Channel and its publishing arm.

The company is enticed by the nation's affluence and its population of about 50 million. South Korean theme parks also fare well; one of the 10 busiest parks in the world, owned by the Lotte retail chain, is in Seoul.

"I would look at this as a pretty strong market," Stanek said. "Korea has enough population and enough economic wealth to sustain a theme park."

Analysts said one drawback could be tensions caused by instability in neighboring North Korea. In addition, Seoul is not a major draw for international travelers, unlike France and Hong Kong.

Beyond that, analysts said, Disney risks offending its partners in China and in Japan, where it operates two Tokyo parks, by adding another competitor in the region.


----------



## waterloo (Aug 9, 2003)

I posted an article about this in the Korean forum. Construction will start at the end of 2005 and will be opened in 2011!


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

Is it official already, or is it that construction COULD start in 2005, and COULD finish in 2011? Until an official press release from Disney, I'm a bit wary.


----------



## waterloo (Aug 9, 2003)

Well, for the last couple months company executives from Disney came to Korea and observed the 4 candidates site for Seoul Disneyland, and current site of Seoul Grand Park is chosen for the Seoul Disney Land site. Everything is signed and ready to go for Seoul~


----------



## Nick in Atlanta (Nov 5, 2003)

Does anyone know if the Disney Corporation is paying for the Disneyland under construction in Hong Kong? If no, then Disney has moved into more of a "franchiseing" role with the new Disneyland Amusement Parks. They probably license the Disney name and the Disney characters, and oversee that the park maintains Disney's level of quality. If that's what is happening, then I could see more Disneylands opening around the world, especially in Asia. A Shanghai or Beijing Disneyland is very plausible in the near future.

Hey, their motto is "It's a small world, after all!"


----------



## vvill (Sep 20, 2002)

Nick in Atlanta said:


> Does anyone know if the Disney Corporation is paying for the Disneyland under construction in Hong Kong? If no, then Disney has moved into more of a "franchiseing" role with the new Disneyland Amusement Parks. They probably license the Disney name and the Disney characters, and oversee that the park maintains Disney's level of quality. If that's what is happening, then I could see more Disneylands opening around the world, especially in Asia. A Shanghai or Beijing Disneyland is very plausible in the near future.
> 
> Hey, their motto is "It's a small world, after all!"


yes they're paying but a small portion.


----------



## ferge (Aug 1, 2003)

Itd be nice for the UK to have one, not gonna happen mind.. afterall he have DLP on the doorstep.. having said that, would be nice to have some American-based theme park over here, such as a Universal Studios or Warner Brothers, we have several respectable theme parks yet a US would be different and, IMO.. rather popular


----------



## Mekky II (Oct 29, 2003)

Turkey is not a bad taste.


----------



## Dennis (Sep 11, 2002)

Pyongyang - North Korea


----------



## TORONTO (Feb 17, 2005)

*DISNEY LAND in TORONTO* would be really great! Don't you think?

TORONTO


----------



## philip (Jan 13, 2005)

Everyone loves to have a Disneyland in their city.
Funny, many people in Los Angeles have never been to Disneyland, despite the fact that everyone is within a 40 minutes drive to Disneyland.

I personally love Disney parks and I have been to one every year.


----------



## Ellatur (Apr 7, 2004)

australia australia australia australia australia australia australia australia australia australia australia australia australia australia australia australia australia australia australia australia australia australia australia australia australia australia australia australia australia australia australia australia australia australia australia australia australia australia australia australia australia australia australia australia australia australia australia australia australia australia australia australia australia australia australia australia australia australia australia australia australia australia australia australia australia australia australia australia australia australia australia australia


----------



## raymond_tung88 (Mar 26, 2004)

I don't think Disney will build another theme-park for a LONG time, but the next one I think will be in either China (again) or India. Both of these countries have a large market waiting to be tapped into. The opening of Disneyland Hong Kong will help a LOT, but since China is such a big country, I wouldn't doubt it constructing another Disney theme-park. India is also a good contender... 

The one in South Korea I think won't be as good as there is already one in Tokyo which it will have to compete with...


----------



## SUNNI (Sep 20, 2002)

Seoul already has 2 of the most buisiest parks (everland and lotteworld), i dont think they need to build another one,,,,


----------



## zergcerebrates (Jan 23, 2004)

Nick in Atlanta said:


> Does anyone know if the Disney Corporation is paying for the Disneyland under construction in Hong Kong? If no, then Disney has moved into more of a "franchiseing" role with the new Disneyland Amusement Parks. They probably license the Disney name and the Disney characters, and oversee that the park maintains Disney's level of quality. If that's what is happening, then I could see more Disneylands opening around the world, especially in Asia. A Shanghai or Beijing Disneyland is very plausible in the near future.
> 
> Hey, their motto is "It's a small world, after all!"



I thought their motto was "Its the happiest place on earth"


----------



## zergcerebrates (Jan 23, 2004)

Anyways, I don't really like Disneyland, I only like it when I was young, but I prefer Universal Studios being built in Shanghai instead.


----------



## Raine (Feb 24, 2004)

Disneyland should be in Eastern Europe too, mayby in Poland? ;]


----------



## Washingtonian (Dec 8, 2004)

Disneyland Chechnya!


----------



## Bender (Dec 18, 2002)

Disneyland is struggling with its parks in Paris, I don't think they are going to build another one in Europe.


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

I don't think a Korean park would be in conflict with the one in Japan. I think it has a big enough internal market. I don't think the level of affluence in Eastern Europe is even close to what Disney wants to build a theme park. And unlike China, there aren't a billion people at its doorstep.


----------



## Ellatur (Apr 7, 2004)

Washingtonian said:


> Disneyland Chechnya!


lol! how bout iraq?


----------



## raymond_tung88 (Mar 26, 2004)

zergcerebrates said:


> Anyways, I don't really like Disneyland, I only like it when I was young, but I prefer Universal Studios being built in Shanghai instead.


I thought the Universal Studios for Shanghai was cancelled? Is it not? I also heard that Disney was planning to build a park there also...


----------



## Sergei (May 20, 2004)

Raine said:


> Disneyland should be in Eastern Europe too, mayby in Poland? ;]


 I agree.


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*Disneyland Phan Thiet-Vietnam*

Disney backs new $1 billion resort project...
(click here http://www.vir.com.vn/Client/VIR/index.asp?url=content.asp&doc=2472)

Mickey Mouse to come to Vietnam...
(click aslo here http://www.meetingsvietnam.com/news/November News 2/MICE_Newsletter_Nov2.htm)

They have just to wait of the licence by the government.


----------



## Avatar (Sep 11, 2002)

iMariah said:


> I agree.


Yes and you have a brain. Why would Disney build another park in Europe while the Paris Disneyland is struggling financially? As Russia and the countries around it develop and gain a higher standard of living you may see some action but not now. I find it odd that they would even consider poland - what a strange place for disneyland - surely they would choose a far more well known country like Germany or Russia if indeed they ever do build one in that region. Even Turkey would be a more likley location.

Disney are not into the practice of destroying their empire - they are attempting to grow their business.


----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)

Australia


----------



## Sen (Nov 13, 2004)

China doesnt need another disneyland...one is enough...


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

Brasil
Rio de Janeiro or Other Northeast city Salvador or Fortaleza


----------



## Sexas (Jan 15, 2004)

Eastern Europe isn't on the level to pay $100 per ticket plus $200 to $300 for hotel another $100 for dinner and $100 for shopping....etc. etc. Disney isn't a cheap place to go. So even Eastern Europe is a good idea to build one. but we talking about a company who want make money not a non-profit red cross...


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

Disney says Korea could be magic but no park deal
Reuters 
2/27/2005





Walt Disney Co. on Friday denied a Korean newspaper report that it had agreed to develop a theme park in Seoul, but it left open the possibility of building a Magic Kingdom in South Korea.

"While Korea is a potentially attractive market, we have no agreement to announce," Disney said in a statement.

"We are constantly evaluating strategic markets around the world -- including other parts of Asia to grow our parks and resorts business and the Disney brand," the company said.

The Dong-A Ilbo newspaper last week quoted an unnamed Seoul government official as saying the city had reached a provisional agreement with Disney to develop a 204-acre park and other facilities that would open around 2011.

The newspaper projected that a contract would be drawn up in the second half of the year.

Disney will open Hong Kong Disneyland in September and is considering a park in Shanghai. It already has a resort in Tokyo.


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

Disney sets its sights on Asia for expansion

BY JERRY W. JACKSON
ORLANDO SENTINEL

February 2, 2005

More than ever, Walt Disney Co. is looking to a future overseas, where children speak Mandarin or Hindi but know Mickey Mouse by sight.

Both chief executive Michael Eisner and his second-in-command, president Robert Iger, spoke of Disney's future abroad yesterday, the final day of a two-day investor conference at Walt Disney World.

"The stage has gotten bigger," Eisner said, noting that much of the company's growth is destined for foreign lands in coming years, notably China and India.

Disney, which is building Hong Kong Disneyland, also launched the Disney Channel in India in December.

The company recently appointed managing directors for both of those countries, the two most populous in the world.

Disney already is a leader in wireless content in Japan, where it has reaped royalties from Tokyo Disneyland for years.

And it is taking a more active role as minority partner in revitalizing the struggling Euro Disney theme parks.

"We must grow internationally," Iger told Wall Street analysts and others attending the investor conference.

He said the company, through a licensee, has recently opened 1,000 Disney Corners, or "stores within stores," throughout China.

The company is selling books and merchandise through the outlets and finding widespread consumer acceptance of Disney-branded movies in China, Iger said.

While Hong Kong Disneyland, which is scheduled to open in September, is expected to draw about 40 percent of its visitors from mainland China, Iger said, the potential for another theme park in Shanghai is strong.

During another media conference last month, the Disney president reported that talks in Shanghai and the national capital of Beijing "are ongoing" for opening a Disney Shanghai park no earlier than 2010.

Iger, the in-house heir apparent to Eisner, called the opening of a mainland China park "a priority of mine" and noted that there are 290 million people in China under the age of 14 - prime age for visiting a Disney park.

With as many people in China under 14 as in all of the United States at any age, Iger said, "we need to be in that country in a bigger way, faster."
__________________________
Most of the talk seems to center on Shanghai, and now Seoul parks.


----------



## Daniel1645 (Feb 19, 2005)

Ur options r kinda weired, u have cities, states, countries & whole continents ..


----------



## Hed Kandi (Aug 29, 2004)

Dubai would be interesting :cheers:


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

^^You're right. Those are just the sights one of the article mentions. Shanghai and Seoul are specific, while the countries and continents are less specific.


----------



## drnilescrane (Dec 21, 2004)

Ok, as a suporter of Roy E. Disney:

This is a ploy to get China and Japan fighitng for Disney NOT to build the parks, and offer great deals in return. Disney tried this one with EuroDisneyland.

This has probably been shot of the rumor mill. The will NOT be another park for a long time, considering Californian Adventure.


----------



## Fallout (Sep 11, 2002)

> Eastern Europe isn't on the level to pay $100 per ticket plus $200 to $300 for hotel another $100 for dinner and $100 for shopping....etc. etc. Disney isn't a cheap place to go. So even Eastern Europe is a good idea to build one. but we talking about a company who want make money not a non-profit red cross...


And China and India are?

GDP per capita of some central european countries isn't much lower than in south Korea and population of all eastern Europe wiith Russia is be over 6 times bigger.



> Yes and you have a brain. Why would Disney build another park in Europe while the Paris Disneyland is struggling financially? As Russia and the countries around it develop and gain a higher standard of living you may see some action but not now. I find it odd that they would even consider poland - what a strange place for disneyland - surely they would choose a far more well known country like Germany or Russia if indeed they ever do build one in that region. Even Turkey would be a more likley location.


Maybe because Poland is just between Germany and Russia (in case you didn't know?? And if wages in Poland are smaller than in Germany, the staff recruited in Poland would be much cheaper to pay.


----------



## IGH (Aug 26, 2004)

Anyway, there won't be any new disneyland resort in europe at least within the next decades... They have enought problems with paris resort, thought it is in a welthiest region and already closed to uk, benelux, germany...

Moreover,I don't it is a good idea to build disneyland resort everywhere, with cheap resorts that doesn't match with the "magic kingdom" image.


----------



## Sexas (Jan 15, 2004)

Look said:


> And China and India are?
> 
> That is the reason Disney build in Hong Kong - the highest GDP city in Asia, not India or the poor section of China, do you think if they can make money build in India, they won't do it already? Since the land and worker will be "WAY" cheaper. Look at where is all the Disney's Park - LA, FL, Paris, Tokyo and Hong Kong


----------



## israelblue (Nov 21, 2004)

spain, madrid, spain, madrid, spain, madrid, spain, madrid, spain, madrid, spain, madrid, spain, madrid, spain, madrid, spain, madrid, spain, madrid, spain, madrid, spain, madrid


----------



## sylodon (Sep 5, 2004)

I'm hoping that Disneyland in Korea gets scrapped and instead, Universal Studios will come in. Korea is not so attractive as Shanghai to Disney anyways. Seoul already has two large-scale themeparks, each run by powerful congolmerates Samsung and Lotte, that Disney has to compete with, and one of those themeparks is trying to build a 200 stories high building. On the other side, Universal Studios, although a themepark, will have a very different theme to the already existant themeparks, so the competition will be somewhat less fierce. Also, from a Korean perspective, a Universal Studios can bring much more good to Seoul than Disney. Seoul has a booming movie industry, and along with Universal Studios, Seoul can plan out a celebrities town along with large-scale movie studios, in effect creating a Hollywood.

So my personal opinion is - kick out Disney, bring in the Hollywood.


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

^Disney makes movies too, you know.


----------



## sylodon (Sep 5, 2004)

samsonyuen said:


> ^Disney makes movies too, you know.


But their parks' themes aren't about movies, are they?


----------



## Ellatur (Apr 7, 2004)

disney movies aren't that hollywoodish IMO


----------



## SUNNI (Sep 20, 2002)

disney movies are generaly for the young or the old, not much teens or mid agers like them, i think


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

Yes, they have rides and themed areas relating to their animated films, and some of their live-action films.


----------



## Skylandman (Nov 7, 2002)

Not in Spain, there are already four themes parks in Spain plus a few more Amusements Parks...I don´t think there is any room left for a new one.
And if i´m not wrong, Germany is already plenty of then too.


----------



## tritown (Aug 25, 2004)

Beijiing has been trying to get one the last few years.


----------



## Grollo (Sep 11, 2002)

George W Bush has a four year plan to establish an axis of Disney across the globe:

Under Construction:
Disneyland Baghdad
Disneyland Kabul

Coming soon:
Disneyland Tehran
Disneyland Pyonyang
Disneyland Mogadishu
Disneyland Havana
Disneyland Damascus


----------



## tritown (Aug 25, 2004)

:lol:


----------



## Devi (Mar 1, 2005)

Nothing against Disney, the company has it´s merit with millions of kids, including the kid that I once have been.

However, I find the whole Disneyland construction mania rediculous. It wastes so much space and creates working places only for a short time. Even in Paris they are not having any profits anymore. They can´t maintain such a monster project at the expense of poor parents who have to maintain kids in these times..


Cheers,


----------



## beta29 (Sep 30, 2004)

There should be a Disneyland Berlin, because in eastern Germany is just one theme Park (Leipzig). And the visitors will came from Germany, Poland, Czech....
_____________
Elagu Eesti


----------



## digili_man (Jul 7, 2004)

I prefer if they can built Disney Land in Canada... Perhaps Montreal or Vancouver?? Or maybe even Toronto??


----------



## IGH (Aug 26, 2004)

Berlincity said:


> There should be a Disneyland Berlin, because in eastern Germany is just one theme Park (Leipzig). And the visitors will came from Germany, Poland, Czech....
> _____________
> Elagu Eesti


I think they already have enough problem with paris resort to build another one so closed that would compete with the first one and reduce the number of guest in disneyland paris...


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

yeah, Paris isn't doing that well. Putting one in a neighbor would be even worse.


----------



## InitialD18 (Sep 17, 2002)

seoul is a great city ... and quite underrated in my opinion ... 
but does it really need a disneyland???
Wouldn't that put a lot of pressure on Lotte World???


----------



## SUNNI (Sep 20, 2002)

i dont think so, i think lotte is expanding their park soon


----------



## thryve (Mar 5, 2005)

South Africa isn't getting a Disneyland, (not sure why they didn't go that route but I think I may know) but they are getting a huge amusement park that will bring South Africa fully into the tourism mainstream. The hope is that many north american and european families will spend time there.


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

I think Seoul can support Disneyland. It's not just an amusement park like Lotte, it's a theme park. If LA can support California Adventure, Disneyland, Six Flags Magic Mountain, Paramount Great America, Knott's Berry Farm, I think Seoul can support multiple parks too. Tokyo also has Disneyland, Disney Sea, Sanrio Puroland, Asakusa Hanayashiki, and Sega Joypolis. Plus they've got the domestic population and income to make it work. I think the theme park idea works better in Asia than Europe anyway.


----------



## VAN-TO (Aug 19, 2004)

digili_man said:


> I prefer if they can built Disney Land in Canada... Perhaps Montreal or Vancouver?? Or maybe even Toronto??


It's not economically viable. They'll lose half the season to snowstorms/rain & frigid weather. ~

Oz's market might be a wee bit too small to support Disneyland.

Besides, there's no point building too many Disneylands, since the magic kind of wears off once all those Magic Kingdom clones start popping up all over the planet.


----------



## Macca-GC (May 20, 2004)

I remember there was once a plan to build a DisneyLand on the Gold Coast(Australia). Except, it fell through.


----------



## sanhen (Jun 5, 2004)

Indonesia: Jakarta, Surabaya, and Medan.


----------



## jr07 (Dec 19, 2004)

Disney is becoming pathetic. I guess the parks are going to be as common as Wal-Mart. They are making their franchise less prestigous. The maximum amount of parks they should build is 7. One on each continent. Lets see Disneyworld-Orland, Disneyland-Los Angeles, Disneyland Paris, Disneyland Japan, Disneyland HK, and one in S. America and maybe Africa.


----------



## HoustonTexas (Nov 30, 2004)

They already have Tokyo, Paris, Orlando, and Los Angeles. (anywhere else?) They cater to all parts of the world, basically...

They planned to build one somwhere in Texas, along time ago, but I think it was scraped.


----------



## BrizzyChris (Sep 11, 2002)

Sexas said:


> Look said:
> 
> 
> > And China and India are?
> ...


----------



## Malt (Nov 16, 2004)

Some of you people are severly mislead in your opinions of Disney.

It isnt all childrens cartoons...

Disney owns ESPN, Buena Vista Television, Miramax and Touchstone to name a few
http://corporate.disney.go.com/corporate/overview.html


I personally could see one in Australia.. somewhere in South East QLD.. Possibly Sydney, or mmaayybbee Melbourne.

It would probably come in somewhere between Brisbane and the Gold Coast (where the rest of Australias theme parks are.. Dreamworld, Warner Bros. Movie World, Sea World [which is actually right on the GC], and Wet 'n' wild water park)

It would do well IMO.


----------



## mic of Orion (Feb 24, 2005)

no more disnyland' parks, perhps in 20 years they might want to go with Brasil, say in Sao Palo, but this is maybe?

There are currently parks in Tokio, LA, Orlando and Paris.
All are there cose of ther geo-location, and not cose of the prestige of the city.

For one park to make money - park needs about 5million visitrs a year a minium (for smal park say quter the size of Orlano's) and Paris Disnyland is almost the same size as Orlando and still makes a loss with 12million visitors, so you take this to your callculations and consider where next Disnyland will be...


----------



## flatiron94 (Oct 15, 2004)

Somewhere betwean New york city, USA and philadelphia, USA.


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

I think for these parks, you'd be better off in a warm climate. Why not Texas instead if you have another US park?


----------



## odegaard (Jul 27, 2004)

Bender said:


> Disneyland is struggling with its parks in Paris, I don't think they are going to build another one in Europe.


That's what I heard last time. My guess is that people don't go to France to get into Disneyland.....no more so would they go to America to dine on French bread and wine.


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

I don't think there are many people who go to Paris just to go to Disneyland Paris. But, Paris is the most traveled city in the world, and many people, whilst in Paris take the chance to go there anyway. 

I think there are two types of Disney parks. Ones with a big international draw, and ones with a big domestic draw. The international draw parks are Orlando, LA, and Paris, whilst Tokyo and HK have more domestic draws. For an international park, you'd need a city with lots of tourists, like Paris or Orlando. For a domestic park, you need a city within a large country with lots of money like Japan or HK/China. Whenever locating a new park, these are two factors: Does it get lots of tourists? Is it in a wealthy populous country/region? This is why Australia (too small, not enough tourists), India (not rich enough) are not ideal, and Seoul and Shanghai (even though China is not rich as a nation, there are many in the nation who are rich) are.


----------



## Pelerin_au_tonkin (Mar 10, 2005)

*VIETNAM!*

It sure will be in Vietnam. Here's an article that proves it:
From "Vietnam Investment Review"

Vietnam is closer to having its own Disneyland-style theme park.Last month, South Fork Development won a licence to build an amusement park and resort complex in Phan Thiet town - a popular tourist destination 300 kilometres north of Ho Chi Minh City. The project has $50 million in registered investment capital, but a company director told Vietnam Investment Review it would cost closer to $1 billion to build the complex during the next five to seven years. 


The licensing process took nearly a year, with investment officials carefully considering its feasibility and financial viability. As the process took such a long time to complete, the investment partners considered moving the project to Thailand but in the end decided to stay in Vietnam. The company said it chose Vietnam because the country is rapidly becoming a popular tourist and commercial destination for people around the world, with Phan Thiet considered a prime spot for resort development.
Foreign arrivals to Vietnam continue to grow following the recent slump caused by SARS and bird flu. More than 2.6 million foreign visitors arrived so far this year - a 23 per cent increase on the same period last year. The surge in tourism has ignited interest among foreign investors, who have registered to pour $209 million into the industry this year. 
A number of large tourism and hotel projects are also in the pipeline, including a $300 million resort in Ba Ria-Vung Tau province. 
The proposed South Fork resort is expected to boost tourism development in Phan Thiet, which currently has a multitude of hotels and resorts, but few recreational facilities.
Vietnam has long been calling for foreign investment in an entertainment complex designed exclusively for tourists, but few investors have responded to the appeal. Most have instead directed their money into hotels and resorts. 
There are few large entertainment complexes in Vietnam, with the exception being Tuan Chau Island in Halong Bay - a locally developed property that offers a circus and dolphin and crocodile shows. A casino and golf course is also planned for the area to take advantage of the soaring numbers of foreign visitors to the World Heritage Listed site.
South Fork will develop two separate parcels of beach front property based on 50-year extendable leases, including South Fork Canyon and South Fork Twin Capes.
The complex will include resorts, golf courses, villas and conference centres. The centre of the South Fork Twin Capes will feature a series of connected Asian-themed resorts, with a main street designed in the style of downtown Disneyland. Twin Capes will have seven villa communities, with more than 1,000 villas planned for construction in various phases. South Fork has also expressed interest in including casinos and shopping centres in the complex. 
The second component, South Fork Canyon Resort, will cover 100 hectares and include four different resorts and villas.


----------



## sanhen (Jun 5, 2004)

errr... thats for a Disneyland or for a Disneyland 'sytle' theme park?


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

Have y'all read my Disney India thread? I think S. Korea's much more likely than India.


----------



## Azn_chi_boi (Mar 11, 2005)

I say Chicago, well, thatys where Disney is born at...Just kidding, but he was born in Chicago..

Seriously, I think the next one should be in Australia or some place between Sao Paulo and Rio in Brazil.

No more in USA please.. Texas??? WHy ....There is lless than 900 miles away in Flordia and less than 800 miles away from California...

[Retardly]Lets build one in the Bay Area[/Retardely]


----------



## sunystory (Feb 14, 2005)

As long as I know, korea's everland is the largest theme park in asia. Can anyone confirm this? Maybe I am wrong, because I read it in everland.co.kr


----------



## kyenan (Mar 22, 2003)

I don't like the idea of builiding desney in Seoul. I hope they stop it.


----------



## ejd03 (Oct 23, 2003)

Dennis said:


> Pyongyang - North Korea


you mean Kim jung il land?


----------



## Saigonese (Dec 31, 2004)

The only viable cities for Disneyland I think are either Seoul or Shanghai.


----------



## Sen (Nov 13, 2004)

i think if disneyland is buit in either of those two cities it will be a disaster for disney...

East Asia already has two we dont need another one.


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

But there's almost 3 billion people between China, Japan, Pakistan, Japan, and Bangladesh Korea! Of course there's room for more in the future.


----------



## unoh (Aug 13, 2005)

seoul > hong kong


----------



## adidas (Sep 2, 2005)

India there were talks about it like last month or something the disneyland people actully visited to delhi and demanded for a land.


----------



## Onur (Dec 2, 2004)

Next disneyland will be in Antalya.


----------



## dannykylaw (Sep 25, 2005)

ont said:


> Next disneyland will be in Antalya.


I'm sorry that where is Antalya ?


----------



## ChinaboyUSA (May 10, 2005)

unoh said:


> seoul > hong kong


I don't understand what do you mean?

Disneyland has opened in Hong Kong already.


----------



## kenlau13 (Sep 28, 2005)

It is impossable 
It is because there is a disneyland in Tokyo


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

I think he means that Seoul is larger than HK.


----------



## Siopao (Jun 22, 2005)

Seoul is too close to Tokyo... thatd be a waste of money..


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2005)

waterloo said:


> Disneyland in Korea would be very successuful. You dont know how many Koreans go to America and Japan just to see that mouse.



:rofl:


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2005)

I have heard of a project called "EcoDisney Park" in Costa Rica. I know Disney owns a lot of land there, close to some cool national parks. Haven't heard about the project lately.


----------



## ejd03 (Oct 23, 2003)

Korea's amusement park industry is very huge.. there are several world class amusement parks in Korea.. and people really love that kind of stuffs.. that's why walt disney avidly build disney land..


----------



## XxRyoChanxX (Jul 5, 2005)

korea most def...


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

It's strange how there are rumors of Disneylands in so many places. It's like a license to print money, it would seem. Korea, India, Pakistan, Shanghai, Texas...


----------



## JayT (Sep 11, 2002)

Next Disneyland - AUSTRALIA, Sunshine Coast Hinterland, Queensland or Geelong, Victoria?


----------



## Mekky II (Oct 29, 2003)

dannykylaw said:


> I'm sorry that where is Antalya ?


In Turkey. It's the capital of turkish tourism.


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

I don't think Australia doesn't have enough local population or tourism number.


----------



## sequoias (Dec 21, 2004)

Australia!


----------



## sequoias (Dec 21, 2004)

samsonyuen said:


> I don't think Australia doesn't have enough local population or tourism number.


Yeah? Look at Disney World in Florida...the metro population of Orlando, FL is only 1.9 million people. There are plenty of cities that's much larger in Australia.


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

^Are you kidding? The whole state of Florida is almost the same in population to the entire nation of Australia, a country the size of the continental US (which is 14 times more populous).


----------



## -Corey- (Jul 8, 2005)

I think in Latin America it would be a good place like Argentina, Mexico, Chile or Brazil.


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

I think as the Latin American economy grows, it'll definitely make sense to have a Mickey Ratón.


----------



## toonnaruk (May 25, 2011)

thailand


----------



## poshbakerloo (Jan 16, 2007)

WOW old thread lol

I would say Australia but not many people live there! India would be an interesting idea!


----------



## Brummyboy92 (Aug 2, 2007)

Australia does not have the population high enough, India could work however Shangai was the winner with it currently under construction. Well done guys.


----------



## Master of Disguise (Aug 1, 2010)

Recently the director of Disneyland Visited Gurgaon, Delhi NCR to close some land deal ...there are strong rumors that the deal is to set up disneyland here in national capital Delhi...however, he was amazed by Kingdom of Dreams here and decided to take it to australia and vegas....

So disneyland in our knowledge would be coming to India sooner than we think....
Also, Kingdom of Dreams is wonder place to be at....


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Undoubtedly, there should be one in *Brazil*, because these large parks are extremely popular here. Currently we have the largest theme park in Latin America, which is the Beto Carrero World, and countless other very modern and frequented as Hop Hari and São Paulo. It would be a good investment for Disney!


----------



## SydneyCity (Nov 14, 2010)

Disney were considering purchasing a site in Sydney a few years back, nothing has come of that though.


----------



## CarltonHill (Dec 11, 2011)

There should be one in Bangkok, Manila, Jakarta, Mumbai & other cities/countries with a population of 60million+++


----------



## Mzz(: (Feb 1, 2008)

samsonyuen said:


> I think as the Latin American economy grows, it'll definitely make sense to have a Mickey Ratón.


There is Disney World in Florida already, latinos from all over latin america visit them.

Turkey and India sounds interesting. South Africa is not big enough, what about UAE? If they're building another Louvre why not building another Disneyland.?

Anyway i just hope Disney wont build parks each block, they would stop being...specials? I don't know.


----------



## city_thing (May 25, 2006)

I don't think Australia would ever get a Disneyland. There's not the population here to warrant one, plus our cities have good (and quite cheap) air connections to Asian cities where parks are or are planned. 

If it were to be built here, then I'd think it'd be built in the Gold Coast where lots of Australians go for holidays, and where there's already 3 big theme parks. Plus land there is a lot cheaper than in the Sydney basin. 

I'm surprised Singapore or Malaysia don't seem to have been considered. They mightn't have huge populations, but they have great connections to Australia/Asia and lots of people in adjoining countries.


----------



## Mr_Dru (Dec 15, 2008)

For I know Disney Euro isn't profitable since the first opening as it should be. But its still the best location for Europe, because its easy to reach for the Germans, Italians, Dutch, Belgium's, Britton's, Swiss and Spanish people. 

I've been twice to Eurodisney with high school and college and I only liked the roller coasters. The rest of the park like food and drink are so expensive and the park is nice for little children's till the age of 9.


----------



## ganghui (Dec 5, 2011)

^^Well, HK Disneyland isnt profitable either, and it's still in the middle of Asia...


----------



## Brummyboy92 (Aug 2, 2007)

Euro flopped cause of the second park in which they are slowly improving as we speak, just like Calafornias second park in which they are also improving, and HK as it is a very small resort, however again they are expanding it. 

Disney seriously need to focus on perfecting there current resorts, not building more.


----------

